# Romanian Aeronautics in the Second World War 1941-1945



## Jjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi. Who can help me with the pages 23 - 28 about the flying schools of the book Romanian Aeronautics in the Second World War 1941-1945.
It could done load this book but these pages are missing.
Thanks 
Jjr


----------

